

WebGL: 2D vs 3D libraries - alter8
http://games.greggman.com/game/webgl-2d-vs-3d-libraries/

======
dalke
The author can argue that OpenGL is not a 3D library. That argument would be
wrong.

This is an old debate. Scene-graph APIs have been around for a long time, and
include PHIGS and VRML. As
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PHIGS#The_rise_of_OpenGL_and_th...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PHIGS#The_rise_of_OpenGL_and_the_decline_of_PHIGS)
comments, OpenGL requires tuning, but the end result can be much faster than
the "automatic" tuning in PHIGS.

The three.js which the author points out is a scene graph library. There's no
reason to restrict, as the author asserts, 3D graphics libraries to only scene
graph libraries. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_3D_graphics_APIs>
categorizes them correctly as low-level and high-level 3D libraries.

